# Harness Recommendations?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe has just about outgrown his puppy harness, it's getting a little tight and so I want to invest in good, new one. I figure that it should fit him into adulthood because he is 5 months now and weighs just about 8 lbs, and I really don't see him being much more than 12 lbs.

Any brands or specific styles you all recommend? Hopefully one that won't cause a lot of matting - so far we haven't had any problems in this department and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Are there any issues the harness needs to address? Pulling, for example?


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

My favorite is the Coastal Size Right Harness. I haven't had a matting problem with this. I like it cause it's so simple to use. Literally you just pop it over their head, and buckle under their belly. And it just has one place you have to adjust it. I hate harnesses where there are like 3 or 4 different places to adjust the size.

http://www.coastalpet.com/products/product_specialty_harnesses_sub_items.php?Sub_ID=29

There is the link to them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a thread I started recently on this subject. _Harness Dilemma_

I ended up buying this rolled leather one. It is causing much less matting, in general. It seems to be the best I've tried, so far. It wasn't cheap but, I don't think it was unreasonable since it is actually a harness and leash. They have many cute styles available (I'm thinking I may get the cupcake or butterfly wings, too )


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maxmom said:


> Are there any issues the harness needs to address? Pulling, for example?


He's actually been pretty good with the pulling up until recently, he's been a little naughtier on our walks but I think that's because his daddy is not as bossy as me!

Honestly, I just want one that will be comfortable for him, easy for me to put on him, and one that won't create matts. So I guess I want the perfect harness


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Leslie how do you size this? Actually I was wondering how it fits on too?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

nanatotwo said:


> Leslie how do you size this? Actually I was wondering how it fits on too?


Measure around the chest, just behind the front legs. If you click on the "size" button on the page I linked to you'll see what sizes they come in. Tori measures 14". I could have gotten the XXS since it works for 10"-14". But, I decided to get the XS (12"-16") instead to be certain it wouldn't be too tight of a fit. It slips on over the head and the front legs go between the head and chest "loops". Once on, you just cinch up the slide to a comfortable tightness. It holds nicely and doesn't move from where you put it.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Leslie


----------



## clransom (Feb 16, 2010)

*Harness Recommendation*

I'm new here and haven't had a chance to introduce myself but wanted to give my recommendations on harnesses. I have this harness for my 3 month old Havanese who is only 3.75 lbs in xsmall and then I have one in small for my 8.25 lb ****zu-maltese mix.

They come with leashes and they are adjustable with a clip. I really, really like them so much that when we got our Havanese I went directly to the boutique that I had bought the other one at a year ago to see if they had them still and they did.

http://www.overstock.com/Gifts-Flow...s/3160936/product.html?rcmndsrc=2#custreviews

Also, our 14 lb mutant Maltese wears this which is more rugged:

http://woofandbark.com/catalog.php?item=347&catid=50&ret=catalog.php?page=2&category=50


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I probably have one of everything by this point and I will say the what makes any harness good or bad is more in the dog and the pulling  I can put rolled leather and satin lined on Belle and she still comes out a matted mess. I can then put the "bad" harnesses on Dora and she comes out matt free. I think if you saw each of them on a walk, you would see the real reasoning. :tape:

Dash almost never matts from anything and recently we have been walking him in his same harness (puppia) but with a coupler to Belle and sure enough... MATTS!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm all ears !!! I have satin-lined harnesses that I made. MATTS !!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another harness I am thinking of buying to try is the Buddy Belt. Not sure if it would help at all w/matting but, it would definitely help to keep pressure off the throat.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Leslie, how much does your dog weigh? I'm thinking of a buddy belt for Harley also, but I can't figure out the size.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to recommend the Lupine Pets, www.lupinepet.com, step-in harness. It's a flat nylon harness, but Mojo doesn't mat much. The best thing about it is that if your dog chews through it (Mojo did) they will replace it without question. It has a lifetime guarantee.

It has a nice matching leash with a rolled nylon handle, too.

I never had a problem with mesh harnesses making mats, but the mesh harness I used at first damaged Mojo's hair, and although I haven't used it since Thanksgiving, his coat still shows the damage. I would never use a mesh harness again.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Mojo's Mom,

How much does your little baby weigh? Maybe I'll try the Lupine also, as Harley tends to chew his. I did buy the bitter apple spray with his last harness, and so far so good. Could you tell me what size you got for Mojo.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I really like the look of the Buddy Belts! I wonder if anyone on the forum has one?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the Puppia one I have for Marley. I never compared it to other harnesses, but I like that it's sturdy but soft at the same time.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I finally made a decision and I just ordered the Buddy Belt! I bought the special edition sand color, since it matches Roscoe's hair  I also ordered the matching leash, not that we need another one but it looks really nice for only $20. With shipping and 10% new member discount the harness and leash were $73. Not bad, and apparently the Buddy Belts are guaranteed against cracking and breakage. I also like that they're made in Canada, not in some random sweatshop in only godknowswhere.










Sally, apparently now they make very soft suede harness liners to go over the parts of the Buddy Belt that could rub and cause irritation or matts: http://www.funnyfur.com/buddybeltdogharnessliners.aspx

So, I figure if it causes matting problems on Roscoe I can always order the harness liner.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Natalie are you using the buddy belt? It's so funny - we just went out and bought the same one for Kipling in the tan colour too! I then came home and did a search to see what people thought and found this! We have similar taste.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> Natalie are you using the buddy belt? It's so funny - we just went out and bought the same one for Kipling in the tan colour too! I then came home and did a search to see what people thought and found this! We have similar taste.


Why do they want to harness our energy?? ound:
Great minds think alike


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Why do they want to harness our energy?? ound:
> Great minds think alike


Ha ha! So funny - I guess we all like that caramel colour against their fur! Kipling looks so handsome in his.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I just bought a Buddy Belt for Sydney last weekend at Woofstock here in Toronto. I ended up dealing directly with the creators/owners because they were at the booth. Great people (and they cut me a nice deal too!)

I debated the colour for a ridiculously long time and the tan coloured one was on my short list, but I ended up going for the lavender colour - it shows up a bit against Syd's black fur and might help cut down on the assumptions that she is a boy!

Either way, I love it!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Natalie are you using the buddy belt? It's so funny - we just went out and bought the same one for Kipling in the tan colour too! I then came home and did a search to see what people thought and found this! We have similar taste.


YES! I absolutely LOVE it. I has not caused one single mat, it's so easy to put on and take off, I just think it's soooo awesome. I can't wait for Stella to get to her final weight so I can order one for her (a pretty, sparkly pink one!)

I think I ordered Roscoe's a little too big. I got a size 4 thinking that he would grow some more, but it's on the tightest hole and I don't think he's going to grow anymore  he has only grown a pound in the last 3 months!

Roscoe's is actually the sand vs. the tan color. I had to special order it from funnyfur.com. I checked out the tan color at our local specialty pet store (Dog Bar), but they didn't have his size, and when I looked online I liked the sand better. It's a bit lighter than the tan...either way, close enough!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the sand color, but a piece of me wishes I had bought a blue one or something. Then *maybe* people would stop calling him a girl (I guess the clips in his hair don't help, either...:redface


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Now this is probably a silly question,but as smart as they look,why do you need Buddy belts/harnesses?Surely they matt up the fur more than an ordinary collar and lead?When Dizzie was a puppy he had a mesh harness which was great,but when he out grew it we just bought a collar and lead[extendable].He only wears the collar when we go out,so his neck fur does not matt up.I would like to know the advantages of them.[probably being really thick!]


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Allison - hilarious - We were at Woofstock too and that's where I saw them again and witnessed all the buzz. Then the next weekend we were at puppy class and one of the owners there had gotten one...that's what got me thinking. I'll go to the Winter Woofstock and hopefully pick up another one. I think lavender would look beautiful on Sydney!

Natalie - how much does Roscoe weigh now? We ended up in size 5 for Kipling. He's 14lbs and he's on the second last hole which means we could have gone size 4 but I was thinking ahead to winter when he may have a sweater / coat on. Love the sand colour - I can see how that would suit Mr. very nicely.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

clare said:


> Now this is probably a silly question,but as smart as they look,why do you need Buddy belts/harnesses?Surely they matt up the fur more than an ordinary collar and lead?When Dizzie was a puppy he had a mesh harness which was great,but when he out grew it we just bought a collar and lead[extendable].He only wears the collar when we go out,so his neck fur does not matt up.I would like to know the advantages of them.[probably being really thick!]


For us we use a harness because despite Kipling walking nicely on a loose lead, he can still be random at times and he will dart if he sees a bird or a leaf or whatever....at that point I'm simply not comfortable with him in a collar because it pulls too hard. I don't use an extendable lead...maybe that's the difference? So for me the advantage is piece of mind that he is not going to injure himself if he darts. And I love that the harness is leather. It's a very nice quality.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

And sometimes they can work their way out of a collar-I know first hand of that fact. On the way to Richmond two years ago I stopped at a rest stop for a total potty break-I had Rom & Frannie in their puppia harness's and Paige was in a regular collar. I took each one out of the crates alone-while I had Paige out I felt the lead go slack-I looked up and Paige was completely out of the collar-the collar was attached to the lead and Miss Paige was walking around off lead-Thank Goodness she is trained. I put her in a down stay and picked her up. If that had been Rom or Frannie I would hate to think of the outcome.

So Rom and Frannie still wear their harness and Miss Paige is still wearing her collar but now I have a rolled collar on her as well.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Izzo and Cassie have collars and leashes from Lupine.com. They have a lifetime guarantee and also make harnesses. They will replace their products however many times they break or are chewed! Check them out! Cute patterns as well


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, we are looking forward to Winter Woofstock now! I must admit I will likely be tempted to buy another colour... :redface:
Sydney, at just under 10lbs, is wearing a size 4. The 3.5 would probably have been "ideal" but I wanted to go to the 4 so that it will go over her coat in the winter... so I do it up on one of the tighter holes now but it has some room to expand over winter wear. 

Oh, and the harness for Sydney is dog-walker recommended. Because she walks with a pack of 5 other dogs (most of which are larger than she is) the dog walker is more comfortable walking her on harness just in case she gets ever darts or gets jostled - keeps any pressure off the neck/throat.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep I think a 4.5 would be ideal for Kipling but am doing the same with the 5 - tighter hole anticipating the winter wear. I absolutely love the harness so far.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Natalie - how much does Roscoe weigh now? We ended up in size 5 for Kipling. He's 14lbs and he's on the second last hole which means we could have gone size 4 but I was thinking ahead to winter when he may have a sweater / coat on. Love the sand colour - I can see how that would suit Mr. very nicely.


He weighs just over 10 lbs. I guess as his coat gets longer it will make the buddy belt fit tighter! LOL

I'm pretty sure Stella is going to be bigger than him. She is just 4.5 months and already weighs 8 lbs 6 oz. She grew a whole pound the first week we had her! But since then she has slowed down and only grown 4 oz over the last two weeks. We shall see if she has another growth spurt...


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Would someone with the buddy belt please post a picture of their dog with it on. I would love to see it. Thank you.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

It's not so easy to see with all that hair, but here is Sydney sporting her new Buddy Belt (she also has a matching collar, which you can see in the second picture). Maybe someone else has a better shot!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL..yes taking a picture was trickier than I thought it would be. Kipling is due for a hair cut so he looks a bit messy in these but here goes....

First the brand shot









from one side...can you spot it in all the fur?









The other side...









And the portfolio model shot - smile nice now Kipling...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kipling is a super modelhoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> LOL..yes taking a picture was trickier than I thought it would be. Kipling is due for a hair cut so he looks a bit messy in these but here goes....
> 
> First the brand shot
> 
> ...


It was the same thing with Oliver so I thought I'd get clever and put it on Comet so you could see the color difference............It doesn't fit Comet at all:redface:
:gossip:Comet is much bigger-oh well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've tried a buddy belt a couple of years ago. It didn't work for Bugsy as it matted up his full coat right away.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

juliav said:


> I've tried a buddy belt a couple of years ago. It didn't work for Bugsy as it matted up his full coat right away.


I still can't imagine any harness working with a full coat...Kipling is shorter now so it's just fine for him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

KSC said:


> I still can't imagine any harness working with a full coat...Kipling is shorter now so it's just fine for him.


That's why we stick to leather collars, either rolled ones or flat ones that are finished on both sides so are smooth.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

juliav said:


> That's why we stick to leather collars, either rolled ones or flat ones that are finished on both sides so are smooth.


The buddy belt is leather...you can buy a leather cover for the BB that is smooth all the way around. Roscoe's hair is pretty long (full coat for 8.5 months old) and the BB has not caused a single mat. He has a very light, silky coat, though. I can see that it may cause a problem with a thicker coat, but I don't know.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you for posting pictures. Where did you buy these? Can you get them online?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

ksj123 said:


> Thank you for posting pictures. Where did you buy these? Can you get them online?


I saw them at woofstock in Toronto but then I looked them up via their site to find out where to buy. We ended up going to one of the stores listed

http://www.buddy-belts.com/m_17.asp


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I know several of the boutique type pet stores around here sell them (Toronto) but I believe Natalie (galaxie) said she bought hers online - check on the earlier posts in the thread, there may be details.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the look of the Buddy Belt. It appears finely made and low profile.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

galaxie said:


> The buddy belt is leather...you can buy a leather cover for the BB that is smooth all the way around. Roscoe's hair is pretty long (full coat for 8.5 months old) and the BB has not caused a single mat. He has a very light, silky coat, though. I can see that it may cause a problem with a thicker coat, but I don't know.


I know it's leather, I had it and returned it. It caused matting under the armpits and chest.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

ksj123 said:


> Thank you for posting pictures. Where did you buy these? Can you get them online?


I bought mine from www.funnyfur.com
Their shipping was pretty quick and I found them to have the best prices online. They also carry all the special edition colors. I bought the sand BB and the matching nylon/leather lead. For both it was $69.90 - $49.90 for the BB and $20.00 for the lead. If you look up funny fur's page on facebook you can find discount codes, too!


----------



## pixieboy (Jun 17, 2010)

*collar or harness*

My baby is 2 years old. He has a light weight nylon collar which doesn't cause any matting. Yesterday it loosened and came off. I am thinking of putting his leather rolled collar back on which I took off because it was a bit heavier. What are your recommendations? I am only reading about harnesses in this forum.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pixieboy said:


> My baby is 2 years old. He has a light weight nylon collar which doesn't cause any matting. Yesterday it loosened and came off. I am thinking of putting his leather rolled collar back on which I took off because it was a bit heavier. What are your recommendations? I am only reading about harnesses in this forum.


The only time Kodi doesn't wear rolled leather collars is going out to potty. Then we just use a flat nylon collar with a snap clip... just to get it on and off quickly. We figure he isn't wearing it long enough to mat his coat at all anyway.

For long walks, classes, showing, etc, we use the rolled leather. It looks classier and doesn't mat his coat no matter how long it's on him.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

This was a lot of great info. Are there any specific suggestions for a 3 month old hav learning to walk on a leash for the first time? We want to use a harness because we feel more secure with one, rather than a collar. I am assuming that a harness that helps to prevent pulling would be helpful.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Evye's Mom said:


> I'm all ears !!! I have satin-lined harnesses that I made. MATTS !!!


All havanese breeders, groomers and trainers here in Croatia recomend NOT TO USE HARNESS AT ALL! The only exception is over raincoat with legs! My groomer says that the worst, even unworkable matts are caused by harnesses no matter of wich kind. Roki's trainer also FORBIDS harnesses and flexi leashes even in puppi kindergarten because, he says, dog will never learn how to walk properly. 
Both recomend plain good quality soft collars. Roki has had collar from day one - no matts on chest or under arm pits, he walks perfectly (no pulling). 
Roki's trainer recomends collars and leads made of bamboo tissue. They are so soft, never damaging coat or your hand. I also buy Rogz collars and leashes (from South Africa). Those are really nice, soft and good quality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that it is difficult to teach loose leash walking with a typical harness. A typical harness actually encourages a dog to throw his chest into it and pull. (like a sled dog) Many dogs REALLY like this feeling. There are anti-pull harnesses for really tough cases, but to TEACH your pup to walk properly on a loose lead, I agree that the way to go is a flat (or better yet, rolled) collar and a good puppy class. 

I did a search on line, and couldn't find any plain buckle collars made of bamboo, so your best bet in the long run is probably a rolled leather collar, as they cause the least matting. While your puppy is still young, with a relatively short coat, you can get away with a flat nylon buckle collar.

I agree that most harnesses caue a lot of matting on a long haired Hav. Even Kodi's very soft car harness, which he only wears sitting still in the car, often leaves a tangle or two. When he was blowing coat, he'd have HUGE mats from the harness after a car ride.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I use harnesses on both my dogs. Mainly because when we are traveling, I am afraid to loose one from a slipped off collar. Yes, that has happened to me. At a truck stop, freezing cold, blowing snow. Lucy was spooked by a passing truck and ran for the hills. Luckily she stopped as soon as she realized we weren't going with her, but it scared the heck out of me. Now we only go out on public streets or for trips with harnesses. It's not worth risking bad things happening.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's interesting. Kodi has slipped out of his car harness once, (inside the car) but he's never slipped out of his collar.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Kodi must be well behaved and mellow compared to my guys. I only wish.....LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie slipped out of a collar once when he was very young. Scary. We use a step-in harness on him when we are traveling that has a double metal ring where it clips together on top and the leash clips through both rings. That is my great fear - that something would spook him in unfamiliar territory and he would get lost. We use a martingale collar on him for taking him out to potty, etc. - just slips over his head and that is what we have been using for his training classes and for his walks. His trainer doesn't want the dogs in harnesses in class. Says the tendency is to pull against them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

iluvhavs said:


> Kodi must be well behaved and mellow compared to my guys. I only wish.....LOL


He's well behaved, but I wouldn't call him "mellow" really... he's got a LOT of energy. But I've spent a lot of time training him, too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried a harness on Abby and she was a matted mess and it even rubbed the hair off her chest in a spot and left the skin all red. Now, she only wears soft fabric collars. I would like to get a rolled leather one, though. Someone posted about one being on sale for a really good price once and I could kick myself for not ordering one then!

One of our poodles slipped out of her collar at a huge gas station once when we were traveling and I jumped in front of all the cars with my hands up in the air.......lol She was my best-behaved one so she came right to me and I discovered I had put the cat collar on her with the elastic!:doh:


----------



## VS_Mark (Sep 12, 2010)

My wife and I used to own a pet boutique; we sold a lot of Puppia harnesses. Tango has one, too. If they are fitted well (right size), they work very well,not to mention how cute Tango looks when she bounces around wearing it!

I'd always suggest a harness on smaller dogs, especially pugs/havanese/etc. It's just easier on them (not to mention that my 60 lb poodle can't wear a harness! She's jealous of Tango)

Mark


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

VS_Mark said:


> My wife and I used to own a pet boutique; we sold a lot of Puppia harnesses. Tango has one, too. If they are fitted well (right size), they work very well,not to mention how cute Tango looks when she bounces around wearing it!
> 
> I'd always suggest a harness on smaller dogs, especially pugs/havanese/etc. It's just easier on them (not to mention that my 60 lb poodle can't wear a harness! She's jealous of Tango)
> 
> Mark


Why is it easier on them? If they are properly trained, there should be no pressure on the leash. And harnesses might work for Hav in a puppy cut, but they make a MESS of a long haired dog's coat.


----------



## VS_Mark (Sep 12, 2010)

Very true; we dealt with a lot of owners that never really trained their dogs. So, they'd come in with their havanese pulling really hard on a collar, practically choking, complaining that their dog makes weird breathing noises.

I agree that it messes up the coat as well. I know most of us on here are really good at training our babies, but we had people frmo all walks of live, many who bought a havanese and didn't treat them as if they were a havanese... dirty tear ducts, never groomed, tight collar, etc. It was pretty sad. Only so much that you can do as a store owner though - show them how to care for the dog, but if they won't put the time into it...

At any rate, I agree with you, if they are trained you can get away with a pretty swarovski-studded collar  (Can you guess what my poodle has ..)

Mark



krandall said:


> Why is it easier on them? If they are properly trained, there should be no pressure on the leash. And harnesses might work for Hav in a puppy cut, but they make a MESS of a long haired dog's coat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would love one of those Swarovski crystal collars for Ms. Ruby, if she weren't such a tomboy. I love the Puppia harnesses. I used to have it for the boys when they were smaller.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Fortunately, my two walk OK on a leash. Took the time, using a flat collar, training them, but we started young (at puppy kindergarten then obedience classes) so no problems. My concern is for times when weird things happen.....like traveling far from home, or hiking in the woods. I bring my dogs with me when I travel for business. We're in unfamiliar places often in Interstate rest areas and I never know if/when something will scare them.

Better safe then sorry, for me anyway. It's harnesses whenever we are out of the yard. Plus, my guys are in puppy cuts so I don't have the matting problems that a full coated dog has.

I almost pulled the trigger on that Buddy Belt until I saw the $73 dollar price for the size 6. Ouch! Back to the Lupine step in........


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

VS_Mark said:


> At any rate, I agree with you, if they are trained you can get away with a pretty swarovski-studded collar  (Can you guess what my poodle has ..)
> 
> Mark


Yeah, that would be a TOTAL waste on Kodi... I even feel silly that I spent $40 on his beautiful hand made rolled leather collar. All you can see is the leash disappearing into all the hair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

iluvhavs said:


> Fortunately, my two walk OK on a leash. Took the time, using a flat collar, training them, but we started young (at puppy kindergarten then obedience classes) so no problems. My concern is for times when weird things happen.....like traveling far from home, or hiking in the woods.


Kodis isn't usually even on leash when we're in the woods. He's very good about staying pretty close, and coming when I call him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yeah, that would be a TOTAL waste on Kodi... I even feel silly that I spent $40 on his beautiful hand made rolled leather collar. All you can see is the leash disappearing into all the hair!


Yes, except that if it isn't matting all that beautiful long hair, then it is worth it! Even if you can't see it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, except that if it isn't matting all that beautiful long hair, then it is worth it! Even if you can't see it.


True, but the cheap rolled leather collars from Petco, with rivets rather than hand-sewn ends really do WORK just as well. But I've always liked good leather work, whether it is tack for my horses, shoes, hand bags or collars.:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, have you tried the rolled leather HARNESSES for Kodi in his full coat? I always have Tucker in a collar except for traveling in the car while being hooked into his "car seat." (If we had an accident I don't want him to be thrown around while tethered by his neck.) Every harness I've ride thus far gives him mats on our 14 hour trips.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, have you tried the rolled leather HARNESSES for Kodi in his full coat? I always have Tucker in a collar except for traveling in the car while being hooked into his "car seat." (If we had an accident I don't want him to be thrown around while tethered by his neck.) Every harness I've ride thus far gives him mats on our 14 hour trips.


No, I haven't seen a rolled leather car harness, and he doesn't need a harness for anything else. I want a car harness that would spread the pressure across the entire chest area in case of an accident. Are there rolled leather harnesses that can do that?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I think I've seen some, but don't recall where. I was hoping you had info on that. Doesn't the site you got Kodi's from have harnesses, too? Do you remember the link and I'll go check. It seems to me that any harness coverage would be a considerable improvement over a collar in the car in case of accident. 

In the meantime, we just have to face about a half hour of intensive de-matting after our long trips. Tucker tends to move around a bit in the car seat, (up, down, curl up, shift sides...) which just ties his coat up in knots under the harness straps. But he's a great little traveler and wonderful company.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's:

http://www.hoganleather.com

But the only harnesses they have are tracking harnesses.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Bummer. Yeah, those wouldn't work. Ah, well, the search continues.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I like those Hogan harnesses. They would work great, but expensive because of the their special purpose/custom making. 

I've been in the leather and manufacturing business for years and the quality of these Hogan products looks really nice. I like that he uses english bridle leather. An old account of mine in Damariscotta, ME uses english bridle in his belts and handbags. Maybe Alan should start making harnesses??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, it's a woman, and she does do beautiful work. She makes these absolutely fabulous braided leather leashes that have no seams at all... it's all one piece of leather. I don't have a clue how she does it, but they are gorgeous. I have a 6' one. 

None of her stuff is cheap, but after years of buying tack for horses, I value good quality leather AND good workmanship, and her products have both. I think they are well worth the money.

The problem with the harnesses are that they are not meant as car harnesses so wouldn't properly distribute the impact in a crash. And because they are not rolled, no matter how nice they are, they would cause matting on our long haired dogs. 

The other problem with ANY leather harness meant for car use is that you want to be able to clip and unclip it quickly and easily... not deal with buckles.


----------

